# [SOLVED] Registry editing : map buttons 4 & 5



## sleptema (Jul 9, 2010)

I recently purchased another set of speakers that I want to use in conjunction with my original ones, the only problem is that they (obviously) run off 2 different volume controls. To rule out needing to use this I have turned them both on full volume and I am now using the master volume to make them louder and softer. The only problem is it is annoying to click there everytime I want to turn the volume up, and it would be annoying when I am running fullscreen games.

Long story short, I would like to know a way to map the windows/mouse button keys 4 and 5 which are usually defaulted to back/forward in your browser. I am sure this can be done but editing values in the registry.

Can anyone with extensive experience in editing the registry shine some light on this?

Cheers - sleptema.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Registry editing : map buttons 4 & 5*

A mouse with 5 keys requires 3rd party non-OS drivers. You would need to find the location of that software as well as other reg keys it affects. Is there a control panel for the mouse?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*EDIT: * See this from MSDN re: kb mapping --> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms892474.aspx

See reg key - HKLM\HARDWARE\DEVICEMAP

I have laptop with Synaptics touchpad. Registry key refers back to Synaptics driver - 

HKLM\HARDWARE\DEVICEMAP\SynTP\Device\SynTP - 


```
\Device\SynTP      SZ     \REGISTRY\MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\SynTP
```
SynTP is the system service for the Snaptics driver - \windows\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys

.


----------



## sleptema (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Registry editing : map buttons 4 & 5*

I have a razer diamondback. I have installed the software for it and I have found where I can change the configuration of the 4 extra buttons, the 2 which I am referring to are "windows button 4" and "windows button 5" as I said above, are set to back/forward.

*EDIT:* I don't seem to have the synaptics driver.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Registry editing : map buttons 4 & 5*

If I may ask - what registry key(s) did you change? Or was the change done within the Razer control panel?

Thank you...

jcgriff2

.


----------



## sleptema (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Registry editing : map buttons 4 & 5*

I haven't edited any buttons, the 2 buttons are in the control panel.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Registry editing : map buttons 4 & 5*

Thank you for posting back.

Good luck to you.

jcgriff2

`


----------

